# Bahavior improvement with neutered dogs?



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

New studies on behavior of intact and whole dogs is interesting. More on my most recent post on:

 http://redbirddog.blogspot.com

_"Behavioral characteristics of intact male and female dogs were compared with those of four groups of neutered dogs: those neutered at or before 6 months, between 7 and 12 months, between 13 and 18 months, and after 18 months. *Our data showed that the behavior of neutered dogs was significantly different from that of intact dogs in ways that contradict the prevailing view. Among the findings, neutered dogs were more aggressive, fearful, excitable, and less trainable than intact dogs.*
In addition, we measured eight individual bone lengths plus the height of 202 agility competition dogs to determine whether gonadectomy affected bone lengths. Preliminary analysis revealed significant differences in bone growth between the intact and neutered groups."_


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam is still intact, many thanks to you RBD.
Not to mention he's a great hit with the ladies. Makes for interesting party conversation and I always forget he caries extra baggage.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

I know our breeder doesn't allow her male dogs to be neutered before one year because she believes the hormones are essential in helping the dogs fully develop (I thought that made perfect sense). Looks like there is now more proof. Excellent post as always.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I was really, really nervous about keeping our male intact, especially in a big city. He's 9 and 1/2 months old now. While I noticed a surge in hormones about a month or so ago and he started marking like crazy, they seemed to have plateaued for now, and I'm amazed with his behavior around other dogs. I received a lot of encouragement on here with others saying, "it's what's in their head, not between their legs," and I know I'm not out of trouble yet, but around other dogs, mine is behaving better and better, while the neutered males are the ones who try to hump him and seem more socially inept. It makes me chuckle to see it when so many people around me kept pushing to neuter. As he's getting older, he's not allowing himself to be humped much, and it's really interesting to watch him get out of the situation without being aggressive. For instance, he seems to have noticed that if he starts to run or turn circles, he's unhumpable  While neutered dogs show some aggression towards him and I have to be careful b/c he must smell more strongly and attracts a lot of dogs right away, he hasn't reciprocated the aggression and seems to diffuse it. I'm pretty impressed and this is throwing everything I know about neutering and how non-neutered males "should act" on its side. I'll have to wait and see what happens as time goes on but it sure is making the concept of neutering more and more obsolete in my mind...


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone can comment on not spaying their female at/around 6 months (while having no intent to breed, as we do not intend to breed Pippa). If we follow the guideline given by our vet, Pippa should be spayed in December, near Christmastime. I have also heard that sometimes you should wait to spay until the female's growth plates have completely formed. Now I am wondering if we should explore more options...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I'm wondering if anyone can comment on not spaying their female at/around 6 months (while having no intent to breed, as we do not intend to breed Pippa).


Pippa31, 
We neutered Chloe at 6 months old. We bought into the line the vet gave us.
She is a wonderful dog but she is more fearful, shy and less mindful than our intact male, Bailey. Does that have anything to do with the operation? I am beginning to wonder. 

Being around intact sporting dogs in the field (most field trial dogs are intact,) and talking to owners and breeders, keeping a female intact is not all that hard.

Dealing with our male's bits has been no issue as of now.

Yes you might have unexpected puppies if you don't know the signs of a female dog in heat, but after reading the positives and negatives, than make the choice that makes the most sense in your family.

RBD
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a 10 month old female who hasn't been spayed and I don't intend to get her spayed. I haven't noticed any change in behaviour, she is very mature, and if male dogs sniff or dare to hump her she will tell them where to go without a second thought. 
I also have a 2yr old male who we had neutered at 7months. Knowing more info about it now, I wouldn't have listened to our vet, and would have waited till 18months when he was finished growing. I haven't had any behaviour problems with him since he has been neutered though. He never humps males/females. Doesn't mark, doesn't play rough, and is friendly with everyone and everything. 
Sometimes people tell me they can't even walk around a pet shop without their dog weeing up everything, I am glad I don't have to deal with things like that!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have one entire and one neutered as a pup. They come from different lines, so comparing the two is always difficult. However, what I have noticed, is that even though my entire boy is a smaller dog at 10 months, than my snipped boy at 7 months, it's the structural differences I notice. Even though smaller, Ozkar is a more masculinely structured boy. In terms of prey drive, Ozkar is more bird orientated, although that may change as Astro the younger pup grows older.


----------

